# Curious



## Melinda58 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, Everyone,
I am seriously considering a move to UAE next fall and just now starting to do my research. I'm a teacher so will be looking for teaching positions, preferably in Dubai or AD. I'm 54 and single, so my question is are most expats much younger than I am?
Thanks...any other helpful info anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated, too.


----------



## Maverick2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

Employers can be funny about age. Discriminations laws don't exist here and they will probe for your nationality (the colour of your passport makes a BIG difference) and age. 
Try and tee up as many interviews as you can!


----------



## Melinda58 (Oct 28, 2012)

So I'm not only old, but Jewish, too, AND American...lots of strikes, lol!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Melinda58 said:


> So I'm not only old, but Jewish, too, AND American...lots of strikes, lol!


Being American is not a strike, but the other two possibly are here.

If you want a change of scenery, why not look further east of here ? Hong Kong, China, Japan, Korea?


----------



## Melinda58 (Oct 28, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Being American is not a strike, but the other two possibly are here.
> 
> If you want a change of scenery, why not look further east of here ? Hong Kong, China, Japan, Korea?


I am looking into China. It seems that financially, Dubai was more attractive. I have just started looking, so nothing is definite at this time. Trying to get as much information as I can as I sort through it all.
Thanks!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

when i was looking at schools, one of the pre-requisites for me (based on advice from family that lived an expat life round the globe) was more 'mature' teachers, that had actually got some serious teaching under their belt BEFORE heading overseas.
young graduates teaching a National Curriculum (British, US, etc) without a proper grounding 'back home' are not going to be as good, in my opinion.
I'd say that many schools would be crying out for some experience!! plenty of churn with youngsters coming out to 'do a few years'

my daughter's teacher has just gone home on long term medical grounds, and her replacement is a male teacher who is almost certainly older than you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are right for the job, the school will employ you. It won't cost you anything to apply to see what response you get. As for the religion, you don't declare it, there are a lot of people here who were born into the same faith, some with extremely obvious names too . I don't believe being American will be an issue either.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Melinda58 said:


> So I'm not only old, but Jewish, too, AND American...lots of strikes, lol!


No one will know about the second if you don't advertise it, so it does not matter

I am just not sure I understand what type of teaching position you would want at this point in your life here. Seems to me the westerners that come here are at the start of their career, I cannot imagine the money is very good for someone on the back side of their career.


----------



## Melinda58 (Oct 28, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> No one will know about the second if you don't advertise it, so it does not matter
> 
> I am just not sure I understand what type of teaching position you would want at this point in your life here. Seems to me the westerners that come here are at the start of their career, I cannot imagine the money is very good for someone on the back side of their career.


I live in Florida; we don't make a boat load of money. I have an opportunity at this time in my life to do something I was never able to do previously; travel. My kids are grown and I am not in a relationship. Also, most of the teaching jobs that I've seen offer housing, so even if it was a lateral or close to lateral move paywise, I would still come out ahead, the way I see it. Looking for adventure and want to see more of the world. Maybe Dubai is not the right place for me. That's why I'm here on these boards, trying to make an informed decision. Some schools may want someone with experience, too, as opposed to people just coming out of college. Besides, I'm 54, not 154!


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I say go for it. Decide where you want to go, be it starting in Dubai, then further east. However you want to do it. Your only here once. Make the most of it, if travelling is what you want to do Dubai isn't a bad place to start. I can't see me been here forever but I'm glad I came for a few years at least. 

It's all life experience and you've had the children etc so take up your own life again now, I'm sure if things weren't working out as well you could move back to Florida? If you don't have anything to lose then do it!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

streetspirit said:


> I say go for it. Decide where you want to go, be it starting in Dubai, then further east. However you want to do it. Your only here once. Make the most of it, if travelling is what you want to do Dubai isn't a bad place to start. I can't see me been here forever but I'm glad I came for a few years at least.
> 
> It's all life experience and you've had the children etc so take up your own life again now, I'm sure if things weren't working out as well you could move back to Florida? If you don't have anything to lose then do it!


I second that! Like I said, what have you got to lose by at least applying and seeing what kind of response you get. Let us know too!!


----------



## Melinda58 (Oct 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I second that! Like I said, what have you got to lose by at least applying and seeing what kind of response you get. Let us know too!!


So I'm not sure if I had posted this before or not, but I have a Skype interview tonight with Disney English for one of their centers in China. I have pretty much ruled out working for the House of Mouse, but still doing the interview as I've never done one on Skype, and I haven't even had a regular interview in over 10 years! Although the thought of 122 degrees in the summer doesn't really float my boat, I think I would rather be in UAE at this point. Also looking into other schools in China, as well as Turkey, and anywhere else that has English!
Thank you all so much for your feedback and support!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Luvvit - House of Mouse haha! Must remember that. Good luck. As you say, all good practice. And you kind of get used to the weather in the summer too 


----------



## Melinda58 (Oct 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Luvvit - House of Mouse haha! Must remember that. Good luck. As you say, all good practice. And you kind of get used to the weather in the summer too 


In Florida it gets obscenely hot in the summer, too, but not 122 degrees hot. I was in Las Vegas in the summer once and it was about 115. I thought I was going to pass out, and if one more person told me at least it was a dry heat, I was going to flip out!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I was thinking that when I wrote it. Summer is hot and generally dry. September and October are the humid months. It just becomes part of the way you live. Come the 'winter' months, we spend as much time outside as possible. I even have a chimnea in the garden, which does prove it gets a little chilly here from time to time. Mind you, I have been here since 1998 or thereabouts so my blood is a little on the thin side haha....


----------

